# Privacy fence panels for goat shed



## Melissa'sDreamFarm (Oct 26, 2010)

So my goats have a shelter which is a run in stall (8x12) at the barn, but I wanted to build a shed which would house birthing does and ultimately bottle fed kids. I would like to have a birthing/kid area and a small area to the side for my milking stand which would be closed off unless I'm there for milking. I would also put cabinets (have some used ones for free) up for medicines and supplies. 

So my question is has anyone used privacy fence panels as shed walls/sides? They are 8' long and 6' high. In my area they cost $35 a piece. A sheet of treated plywood cost $24 which is 4' x 8'. I would put on a tin roof. 

Suggestions and comments welcome and I can't think of why not to use them because of my limited experience with goats. I live in Central East Georgia and we may be get snow once a year, light dusting for 1 or 3 days, but we have had 8" to 12" inches in bad years (about 15 years ago). That only lasted a week. So my thinking is wet weather and HOT summers. They have plenty of wooded shade.


----------



## freemotion (Oct 26, 2010)

What are privacy fence panels?  Stockade fencing?  If so, it can have some pretty good gaps, and wouldn't stand up to serious bonking if someone was mad about being locked in or out.

Do you have a Grossman's Outlet or other such place nearby?  I got some sheets of T111 siding there this past spring to build my pig hut for $15 each.  They all had repairs or flaws but worked great, and you'd never know it was defective panelling, once we built the hut.


----------



## Melissa'sDreamFarm (Oct 26, 2010)

I've never heard of Grossman's. I tried searching for T111 and my local Home Depot or Lowes does not carry it. I did search for siding and all I found was Hardieboard and plank which is EXPENSIVE!!!

So still looking for suggestions.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Oct 26, 2010)

I used OSB for my chicken coop.  The sheets are 4X8 and around $5-6 each.  I just painted them to weather proof them and they work wonderfully.


----------



## freemotion (Oct 26, 2010)

Melissa'sDreamFarm said:
			
		

> I've never heard of Grossman's. I tried searching for T111 and my local Home Depot or Lowes does not carry it. I did search for siding and all I found was Hardieboard and plank which is EXPENSIVE!!!
> 
> So still looking for suggestions.


Was this an online search?  It won't be listed online, since you can't order it online.  Call 'em and see if they have it if you did the search online.

Any building materials outlets in your area?


----------



## tiffanyh (Oct 26, 2010)

Home Depot and Lowes both do not have very good web sites, but I would bet that if you called, they would have a variety of T1-11.


----------



## jodief100 (Oct 27, 2010)

Check to see if Habitat for Humanity has a store in your area.  The frequently sell donations they cannot use either becuase it is high end stuff that is worth more as cash or they have too much of something.


----------



## churchx3 (Oct 27, 2010)

Many times craigslist has privacy fence panels listed for sale...I see no reason you could not use them. 2/3 of my goats enclosure is privacy fence.


----------

